# How do I change editors?



## Balrog (Nov 30, 2012)

I'd like to have the advanced editor come up as my default on new posts and replies.  But I must be a total goober, because I don't see an option to set it in my profile.  

And when somebody posts how to do it, I'm sure I'll have a Homer Simpson facepalm moment.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 30, 2012)

Click the "Settings" tab at the top right hand side of your screen.
Click the "General Settings" link on the left hand side of your screen.
Scroll down to "Miscellaneous Options" and click the "Enhanced Interface" button.
Click the "Save Changes" button on the lower right hand side of your screen.
Hold hand with the palm towards your face.
Spread fingers as wide as possible.
Bring hand to forehead while making "DOOOOH" sound.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Balrog (Nov 30, 2012)

I've already got that setting.  The issue is that when I click reply, it throws me into the Quick Reply instead into the advanced editor.  I guess I should have mentioned that to start with.  Lemme try that facepalm technique just to make sure I have correctly.

D'OH!!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 30, 2012)

Facepalm seems to be working just fine...

I don't think it's possible to skip the quick reply.


----------



## Balrog (Nov 30, 2012)

Mutter, brumble......Okay, thanks for trying.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 30, 2012)

It'll always put you into QuickReply.  In there, hit Go Advanced.
I don't think you can skip to the full editor.  I'll do some research over the weekend.


----------

